# Cleaned my brand new interior (BMW 530d E60) !



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Hi folks! :wave:

After a busy detailing summer, at last I had time to get focused on my own ride. I modded my dull fabric interior into Lumma style :devil:! A new upholstery, new front seats and some vinyl wrapping for panels etc.

Few days ago after everything was put together at last, I gave the car a good wash using a Bilt-Hamber Autofoam for pre-wash and Turtle Wax Big Orange for actual washing. No waxing this time, there's a healthy layer of Britemax #4 Black Max and Dodo Juice Supernatural on the paint. Got to prepare it for the winter though. I will be using FK1000P then.

I also cleaned the interior now when it was put together at last. I used AutoGlym Interior Shampoo. The floor mat was cleaned earlier during the modding process. AutoGlym was used back then too.

The interior itself may split the opinions, but it came out exactly how I wanted it to. Only the straps of the extra headrests wondered me for a sec, but I'm used to them now.

Oh well, the pics...

Couple before pics for a reference:



















------------------------------------------------

Afters:














































































































































































































































































































































Opinions are welcome as always! 

- Antti -


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Antti that is simply stunning :argie: dare i ask how much did that set u back?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Fipping awesome, love it


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Excellent choice of materials!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice.

lol loving Flat Eric, classic :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks amazing, Nice touch with the quilted suede headrests,


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice car :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very very nice Antti!

Not a huge fan of the E60, but yours looks fantastic!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Here's a project thread on 5series.net if anyone's interested: http://forums.5series.net/topic/102428-i-have-a-hunch-moddings-not-over-yet/ 

- Antti -


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Fantastic job! Really like it and cracking photos:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb job not over stated subtle job.
However the front head rest jockstraps are not doing it for me.:lol:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks great bud good job!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

very very nice :thumb: pmsl at flat eric :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Flat Eric has got a well nice home :argie:

Thats made me smile


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot fellows!

I just installed a subwoofer in trunk and I'm posting pics on the "project thread" mentioned earlier.

- Antti -


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovely :thumb:

Flat Eric is so cool too! :lol:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

really nice! love the headrests  reminds me of the Bentley leather interiors!

car is perfect, but im not sure about the quadruple exhaust...if it isnt an M5 seems slightly fake, but if you like it thats what matters


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Love that, quality pics to!:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice job. Interior looks class now.


----------



## Lister (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice car!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice but Eric has to go - Got on my nerves


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

where did you get the interior bulbs? thats a lovely car!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic! :thumb:

Eric seems to like it too, lol.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That is absolutely awesome!!!!! :argie:

The best modified E60 I have seen to date!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks again!



duffy02 said:


> where did you get the interior bulbs? thats a lovely car!


From member brabusw209amg on the 5series.net. :thumb:

- Antti -


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not to my taste Antti, but well done, looks a well thought out project, I saw the thread on E60 Net.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Alfa GTV said:


> Not to my taste Antti, but well done, looks a well thought out project, I saw the thread on E60 Net.


Yeah I know it's not for everyone's taste. However, to me it feels like a new car and I love the outcome. And now when I got my subwoofer installed I love the sound too!

- Antti -


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Really like the interior but the strap on headrests dont do it any favours.


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anzafin said:


> Yeah I know it's not for everyone's taste. However, to me it feels like a new car and I love the outcome. And now when I got my subwoofer installed I love the sound too!
> 
> - Antti -


did you install it yourself? much work involved? and is it the standard head unit?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Yes I did.

I have a Logic 7, which includes the amp in the trunk. Using a LOC I took the signal (coming from amp to OEM subwoofers under the front seats) to the aftermarket amp (Focal Solid 1).

Member Technic on the 5series.net sells this wiring harness including the LOC. The OEM Logic7 amp can output 70W + 70W at max to the OEM subwoofers, so the LOC has to be a strong one.

Here's few pics of the sw install: http://forums.5series.net/topic/102428-i-have-a-hunch-moddings-not-over-yet/page__st__200


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh right, I dont have the logic 7, standard speakers aren't great either! Your install looks good!


----------

